# Finger Stretching/Flexibility Exercises



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

What do you recommend to me to make my fingers more flexible and stretchable? Thanks for any help you can offer, Flip.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Do google image search using "Finger Stretching" Lots of images


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Be careful just getting those off the internet--people have wound up with muscle, tendon, and worse problems just doing any old finer exercises.

One I learned when I took classical lessons that helped with my fretting hand I'll try to describe.


Hold your picking hand flat and parallel to the floor
Take your fretting hand and raise your pinky & middle finger-while lowering the other two.
Now move the fretting hand so the picking hand is between the fingers of your fretting hand.
pull back the fretting hand and reverse the fingers so the index & ring fingers are now up and the other two are down
Move the fretting hand so the picking hand is between them.
Repeat this over & over, gradually picking up speed.

I hope that makes some sense.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks Zontar.... damn, that's kind of tough the first few times

stupid pinkie.


----------



## DMac604 (Jul 8, 2007)

[youtube=option]b-EOdJkmlSs[/youtube]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

DMac: Thanks very much. I will keep trying that and hopefully I can get that stretched out in 6 months or so. Very much appreciated.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Watch John Petrucci's Rock Discipline if you get a chance... you'll learn all kinds of stretching exercises. If you don't want to buy it (though it's a killer DVD) you can find it on Google Videos.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

puckhead said:


> thanks Zontar.... damn, that's kind of tough the first few times
> 
> stupid pinkie.


That's what I'm like if I reverse hands.

I often do that while watching TV, or when I have nothing to do with my hands.


----------

